# Bully Fun



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This was from an email I received titled: "Why Boys Need Parents!"---










Just sharing :biggrin1:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol looks like the dog is doing a good job of keeping him busy!! on a side note... I'd be pretty pissed as i was giving the dog a bath ound:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Tobi said:


> lol looks like the dog is doing a good job of keeping him busy!! on a side note... I'd be pretty pissed as i was giving the dog a bath ound:


I would to but it really is funny look how long that dog must have put up with this kid writing on it and boys will be boy's if people will let them. Even though they are trying to make them not be.


----------

